

Ask HN: Would you use a multi-armed bandit testing tool? - AlaisterL

We are in the process of creating a continuous A/B testing tool that uses the multi-armed bandit algorithm.<p>You can find us at http://www.growthgiant.com and register for beta access. We would love to hear your thoughts about this and any suggestions you may have.<p>Thanks!
======
forcer
no. I would not. We have VWO code implemented on our sites, I cannot be
bothered to signup for another service when this works fine, regardless of
pro/cons of using new A/B testing algo

